# Life Changing Scenes



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I went to my Aunts house in Bridge City and things are unimaginable in the town. I took a few pictures but with the people working in their houses and cleaning up their lives, I coudn't take my camera out and live with myself. Here are a few pics of my Aunts neighbors. I coudn't get one of hers due to her whole front yard is covered in the very large dumpsters with her life thrown in it. I Cried. See the pics with the swamp mud and swamp grass in these peoples yards and inside their houses also. These are all within just a few houses from my Aunts house. The one with the swamp grass is across her street.

Bobby, I pray for you and your family. I just can't imagine the devistation you must feel.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Slip - my heart goes out to her and the other victims. I lost a few trees, lots of limbs and spent a couple of days raking and hauling junk to the street. I haven't had power for a week and until I got the generator moved and hooked up we had no water. Showers have been few and far between but scenes like these help remind me how blessed we were. When I think about how some folks were affected it makes my problems seem infinitesimal. I had a friend who finally got to his house and found nothing but the slab. He and his wife left in their car and truck and now everything he owns will fit in those vehicles with room to spare. There are thousands in the same boat and I just can't imagine what they are going through. Let us know if there is anything we can do to help. Take care.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

So sad, this entire ordeal you all are going through hurts. I spoke with my folks in the Clear lake area, they are all fine, minimal damage but still no power.
The one thing that makes me so proud to be from Texas is seeing everyone get together to assist each other in helping out to fix the damage. 

God bless all you and your family and friends.
Tom


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Slip we will live through it heck I got my dog my wife and my health. Heck Ike can't eat me so we will make it. I finally got in touch with my insurance today and they are on hold till we can get to the house. At least they are going to send money for rent. Told me this morning and it was deposited this afternoon.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You're one tough sum*****, Bobby, my friend.. Dunno if I could take that in stride. Seeing these pix and knowing what other folks are going thru makes our little power outage seem like a pimple on a very large ***... 

Hope everybody and everything gets a little bit towards normal in the near future...Man, it had been soooo long since our last 'killer' 'cane, I plumb forgot about the horror of them. 

Best of luck to all..and,Bobby, ifn ya get the overpowering urge to turn some pens, ya can drop by and we can both just look at my lathe.. and tell a few lies... Looks like I got close to a week until we get any juice back up here...


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Just gonna mess with ya'll ... what kind of priorities are these?

*"heck I got my dog my wife and my health"*

:slimer:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

sandollr said:


> Just gonna mess with ya'll ... what kind of priorities are these?
> 
> *"heck I got my dog my wife and my health"*
> 
> :slimer:


Now, THAT'S FUNNY !!!...obviously, sanddlr, you don't spend much time around us old pharts.....:tongue:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

sandollr said:


> Just gonna mess with ya'll ... what kind of priorities are these?
> 
> *"heck I got my dog my wife and my health"*
> 
> :slimer:


Yea looks right to me.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Yea looks right to me.


*A BIG GREENIE FOR YOU MR. BOBBY! *

You are a man of TRUE Character!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea Bobby, I admire your attitude. Just driving through these neighborhoods seeing the people in wader boots sloshing through the mud, made me sick, hurt and so very sad for the folks with the damage such as you and these people. I can hardly imagine what they have to go through as the upcomming weeks, months come up. I know many of these folks that got their homes destroyed and they are not complaining but coping with the agony. I heard the mayor of Bridge City on the radio yesterday and he said that there are report that 10 homes in the whole city did not get water in them. This is not a real large city, but imagine a city of 10,000 - 15,000 people in it. The city of Orange is also bad but not as many as Bridge City. Words can't express the sympathy I have for you and these folks. I know one man that saw the surge of water coming at him and when it hit, it busted down his door and windows and he and his wife jumped in his boat outside and road storm out in his offshore boat. However, every animal and snake wanted in the boat also. Man does he have a story to tell.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I got my dog my wife and my health. Heck Ike can't eat me so we will make it.


Profound, in a Texas way.

Let me know how I can help.


----------

